# Let's see your fireworks lineup



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

As Canada Day is tomorrow, Independence Day July 4, I'm sure a lot of us have some plans to try not to lose a finger this weekend. Halloween is a big day for firework displays in my area. Much more so then Canada Day or New Years. Probably most of the doubles and a couple others will get saved for Halloween, but I couldn't resist the urge to buy a couple that were discounted online.



Our country has stricter policies on the size of the charge allowed in our fireworks. That said we can still get some pretty cool stuff. I remember when I was younger a football team mate moved to Washington. For the next few years a bunch of us would go down for Independence day. His dad must have been a pyro lol. If there's one thing Americans know how to do right, it's celebrate their Independence.

Let's see your lineup!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

after doing commercial shows for a number of years, firework stand fireworks lost their novelty


----------

